# Chaos Space Marines - Destroying Swarms



## DrinCalhar (Jul 10, 2010)

Running a Chaos Space Marine army one thing I have noticed is that I never have enough anti-swarm. What do you guys thing are the best anti-swarm for CSM? 
Vindicator always seems to be one I hear a lot along with the Defiler are there good troop choices?


----------



## Annabelle (Nov 24, 2008)

I put a Havoc launcher on every rhino. Several twin linked, str5, small blasts tend to help thin em out.


----------



## Bloodcuddler of Khorne (Mar 22, 2010)

While I haven't fought a lot of swarms with my CSM and I'm relatively new to them, in theory I think Noise Marines would be a good troop choice vs swarms. Lots of shots at a long range, plus a pinning heavy weapon with an Assault mode.

Granted, most swarms have a way to be fearless, but that can usually be dealt with. Nid swarms, try to pick off synapse with obliterators or something. Ork swarms, multiple squads of Noise Marines shooting at them could eventually thin them down to being pinnable, but you're almost as good in hand to hand with them anyway and will swing first even if they get Furious Charge, so that might not even matter. IG I'd probably use Berserkers or Plague Marines instead, although I've always wanted to see if Noise Marines could outshoot IG by staying at least 13" away and letting the lasguns try to single-shot their way through their power armor, while you keep changing targets to spread the Pinning effects to whatever has the most shots available.

Set them up in some cover and shoot them as they come in, with Defilers next to them, shooting them with their Battle Cannon until they get close, then Fleeting up and tying them up in CC. Or you could use Oblits instead, who can either Lascannon vehicles/MCs/etc down or Plasma Cannon swarms into goo. Either way could be good times.

For more anti-swarm fun against Nids or IG, consider Nurgle Princes with Nurgle's Rot. 6" radius S3 autohit with no scatter is pretty shiny, especially since he can use it in CC, so you blast them with it while serial crushing them with your huge friggin guy. Not as good against Orks (but can still work), so for them you would either want Winds of Chaos or to go with Lash princes to group stuff up for your pie plate attacks.


----------



## Herr-Flick (Nov 13, 2009)

Well footslogging hordes usually have a pretty difficult time of it if you bring a unit with lash and some units with pie plates or a few normal blast weapons.


----------



## atatjacob1 (Jul 9, 2010)

if you lashed them all within ranged in a cone shape and used winds of chaos it'll be easy pickin's


----------



## Herr-Flick (Nov 13, 2009)

atatjacob1 said:


> if you lashed them all within ranged in a cone shape and used winds of chaos it'll be easy pickin's


That only works if you have 2 psychers seeing that lash is slaanesh only.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Noise Marines are fantastic at killing hordes of enemies. Medium sized units with sonic blasters and maybe a blast master could do horrific things to a mostly infantry army. Tyranids and Orks would be blown out of the water even with cover saves. Also, since Noise Marines retain their bolt pistol and close combat weapon even if upgraded with sonic blasters you'll be able to take advantage of your fantastic Initiative and strike before pretty much everything bar Hormagaunts or Genestealers (who you can just shoot up).


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Lash enemy units forward into Rapid Fire range of Noise Marines and then re-lash them backwards (I think that you can do this)

Midnight


----------



## Primarch Lorgar (Jul 11, 2009)

flamers, and lots of em'! A squad of 5x flamers on chosen is really good against hoards!:biggrin:


----------



## Herr-Flick (Nov 13, 2009)

MidnightSun said:


> Lash enemy units forward into Rapid Fire range of Noise Marines and then re-lash them backwards (I think that you can do this)
> 
> Midnight


if you have 2 models with lash than you can indeed do this


----------



## reedschel (Apr 15, 2010)

zerks, each one gets 4 attacks on the the charge wuth s5 and i5. a ten man squad will pump out 40 attacks that will wound on threes and go first:biggrin:


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Swarms are easy kills for CSMs. Zerkers in CC chews thru them with ease with so many attacks. 

Noise Marines Dakka alone eats thru swarms, Assault 2/Heavy 3 Bolters, or the St5 ap3 Doom Siren, and the always favorite Strength 8 ap3 Blast Master kills swarm at range. Then at Int 5 with 3 attacks on the charge kills the rest. 

Vindis combine with Lash Pirnce/Sorceror... need I say more?

Defiler Battle cannon and Mass CC attacks does well too.

Oblits have Plasma Cannons and Twin Link Flamers. All you need.

5 Chosen outflanking in a Rhino with 5 Flamers can cripple Swarms.

4 Havoks with ML can wreak hell on Swarms and MCs alike. Bye, bye Nids.

4 Combi Flamers, and 1 HF termie can *&%^ stuff up if DS right.

Finnaly give all your Transports Havok Launchers. 

Walla, Swarms are no problem.


----------



## Curiosity kills (Jun 11, 2010)

How to kill a swarm. flamers end of story the basic squad I use is ten CSM two flamers CG champion with combi flamer and a power fist for the monstorus creatures or dreads all in a rhino. yes it is costly to put down this unit, but unlike noise marines the opponent will get no cover saves. I find this works against even power armor foes just for the shear amount of saves it can force an opponent to take. basicly sit in rhino jump out and burn things that get to close.


----------



## Bloodcuddler of Khorne (Mar 22, 2010)

Noise Marines can also take their Doom Siren, which is about as good as a Heavy Flamer, except that it doesn't take up a weapon--they can have that, the Sonic Blaster, and their bolt pistol+cc weapon. So you can Sonic Blaster them until they get Lashed into Doom Siren position.

In case you didn't notice, despite the Khorne-esque name, I'm a big Noise Marine fan.


----------



## atatjacob1 (Jul 9, 2010)

Herr-Flick said:


> That only works if you have 2 psychers seeing that lash is slaanesh only.


no i mean lash them into a cone shape next to a unit with a flamer or two and not winds of chaos


----------



## Zaden (Oct 21, 2008)

Nobody in the CSM camp deals with Horde armies like Emperor's Children. Noise marines can all take assault 2/heavy 3 weapons, champs can take a super heavy flamer (AP3), you can lash models super close together and hit them with template/blast weapons. This is the ultimate gun line army.


----------



## atatjacob1 (Jul 9, 2010)

Zaden said:


> Nobody in the CSM camp deals with Horde armies like Emperor's Children. Noise marines can all take assault 2/heavy 3 weapons, champs can take a super heavy flamer (AP3), you can lash models super close together and hit them with template/blast weapons. This is the ultimate gun line army.


Zaden is correct, lashing them into masses, doom siren them and the whole thing about assault 2 heavy 3.


----------



## Ghost792 (Jan 6, 2010)

Bloodcuddler of Khorne said:


> I've always wanted to see if Noise Marines could outshoot IG by staying at least 13" away and letting the lasguns try to single-shot their way through their power armor, while you keep changing targets to spread the Pinning effects to whatever has the most shots available.


I actually had a chance to try that on Sunday in a local 1000pt tournament, and yes they can. "First rank fire, Second rank fire" is a bit of a pain, but the Noise Marines performed well. Unfortunately since it was a 1000pt tournament, I had no blastmaster, although I did have doom sirens. I love doom sirens, makes crusader squads cry.:biggrin:


----------



## telemicus (Apr 10, 2010)

Herr-Flick said:


> That only works if you have 2 psychers seeing that lash is slaanesh only.


T-son squads for Winds of Chaos.
:biggrin:


----------



## Herr-Flick (Nov 13, 2009)

telemicus said:


> T-son squads for Winds of Chaos.
> :biggrin:


That works  altho youll still have more than 1 psycher in the field for it


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

Katie Drake said:


> Noise Marines are fantastic at killing hordes of enemies. Medium sized units with sonic blasters and maybe a blast master could do horrific things to a mostly infantry army. Tyranids and Orks would be blown out of the water even with cover saves. Also, since Noise Marines retain their bolt pistol and close combat weapon even if upgraded with sonic blasters you'll be able to take advantage of your fantastic Initiative and strike before pretty much everything bar Hormagaunts or Genestealers (who you can just shoot up).


Wait, are you telling me that I can model a bolter on a Chaos Marine, and it ALSO has the chainsword and boltpistol? That sounds like an exploit.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Tzeen Qhayshek said:


> Wait, are you telling me that I can model a bolter on a Chaos Marine, and it ALSO has the chainsword and boltpistol? That sounds like an exploit.


Uh, yes? The rules say that the Marine has a bolter, pistol and close combat weapon. All three. There's no rules lawyering or anything like that going on.


----------



## Supersonic Banana (Jul 23, 2010)

Hoards hate LRs! just stick 3 squads of zerkers in 3 LRs and you've pretty much won.
For instance orks hate AV13+ as they have barely any weapons to deal with it you might say just use klaws but that puts you within CC range of 10 nasty zerkers who WILL get the charge.
Just basic zerkers is enough because 10 on the charge kill an average of 12 boyz before attack back.


----------



## Deathscythe4722 (Jul 18, 2010)

Don't forget the Doom Siren on the Noise Marines! Its Str5 AP3 template can tear up Meqs and lower with absurd ease.


----------

